# Things to avoid while on HGH?



## sfstud33 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry to be so obsessed with HGH Human Growth Hormone!

So, because im planning on trying it, i have a million questions. And this one goes - 

"Are there any steroids or anything else that should be avoided while on HGH?"

Are there any bad habits, foods or common meds that might blunt the effect of HGH. If im forking out a fortune for the stuff, i want to make sure i get the maximum benefit.

SF.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for asking Stud, but I'm after the answers too.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 22, 2012)

You need to know what it does to you to answer that!

I avoid nothing but others swear they have to watch what they eat.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 22, 2012)

The only thing that I have had to avoid is skinny chicks


----------



## Zeek (Jul 22, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Sorry to be so obsessed with HGH Human Growth Hormone!
> 
> So, because im planning on trying it, i have a million questions. And this one goes -
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me, best thing to do is ask every sngle question that comes to mind! love a member hungry for learning bro!!  feel free to toss up 10 threads a day on gh, I never tire of the subject lol

 Your ultimate goals will dictate what you can or can't eat within a certain window post gh injection. Let me clarify, If major fat loss is the goal you want to inject your gh on an emty stomach followed by  a short cardio seseeion. Gh will free uo ffa and your body will that for fuel in a fasted situation.  That is the real reason ppl advised others not to take carbs within 30 min of a gh inkection or up to an hour. Pre and post injection. If you take carbs with the gh your body will burn those instead of the fat stored!

 But contrary to what copy and paste masters will tell you carbs have zero effect on gh other than what I mentioned. They will not weaken it dilute it etc, that is evident from countless IGF and gh serum tests I have done, all on a full belly 



grind4it said:


> The only thing that I have had to avoid is skinny chicks



 I just married a toothpick but I feel you on the full figured gals!!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 22, 2012)

Dude, dont worry about the wife - you're only as young as the woman you feel!


----------

